# bulbs for license plate



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

does anyone know what size bulbs a b14 takes to illuminate the license plate? they are yellow but i would like them to be hyperwhite, can anyone helps?


----------



## sentra_hilo (Apr 23, 2003)

*mine was*

i used 194 wedge bulbs.


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

did u get them in hyperwhite? and if so, from where?


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

Go to e bay, and type in 194 led in the search box. There are a metric ton of them.

Here is an example: http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=33710&item=2419222280


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

i used eurolite blue's. they are colred blue but glow purple. it sucks


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Get some LED's that emit light from the sides as well as the tips. THey have the cleanest color and last the longest. Also they are usually brighter.
I did this but didn't get the dide lit ones, only tip lit ones. They were $12 shipped for a pair and are crazy bright. 

Seth


----------



## SVTCobrastang00 (Jul 5, 2007)

*05 Altima Plate Lights*

I have a question, I have a 05 Altima and I'm looking to get LED plate light bulbs, just not sure what kind to use. It seems like a pain to get to the lights, but once I get the correct LEDs I'll worry about getting to them.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

it should be 194 bulb as well

try OSRAM SYLVANIA - SYLVANIA Home to see what bulb type


----------

